# Properties Syntax



## AchimR (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Tool, mit dem man eine selbsterstellte Java .properties Datei auf die korrekte Syntax überprüfen kann, also sprich, man übergibt dem Tool gültige Werte und es spuckt die Fehler innerhalb der .properties aus.

Ist euch da irgendwas in der Richtung bekannt? Freu mich über euere Antworten.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## nocturne (26. Okt 2007)

AchimR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein Tool, mit dem man eine selbsterstellte Java .properties Datei auf die korrekte Syntax überprüfen kann, also sprich, man übergibt dem Tool gültige Werte und es spuckt die Fehler innerhalb der .properties aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das für solch eine Kleinigkeit jemand Aufwand betreibt.
Kannst du Java? Mach es selbst. Ich schätze das wird ein 20-Zeiler.

Gruß NOC


----------



## AchimR (30. Okt 2007)

nocturne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Achim,
> 
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das für solch eine Kleinigkeit jemand Aufwand betreibt.
> Kannst du Java? Mach es selbst. Ich schätze das wird ein 20-Zeiler.
> ...




Naja, 20 Zeiler klar, aber sowas kommt wohl schon auf die Größe eines solchen Properties an und da die, die ich bearbeiten muss (es handelt sich nicht nur um eine) auch dementsprechend Groß sind, wäre ein Tool nicht schlecht, aber scheinbar gibt es wirklich nichts dergleichen und ich werd um ein selbsterstelltes Tool nicht drumherumkommen.

Danke

Gruß
Achim


----------

